# Backpacking Kit is coming along



## WillBrayJr

About 15 more items and I'll be set.View attachment 279363


----------



## Fifelaker

I have to ask what the orange ribbon is for?


----------



## WillBrayJr

Flagging Tape. Used for marking your previous location if you get lost so anybody looking for you will have an easier time. Blaze orange is a safety color. Tying a length of it to the tip of a branch will cause it to move quite a bit with the slightest breeze creating movement that can be spotted easily. It can also be used as cordage if necessary.


----------



## srb08

Get yourself a real gun.


----------



## srb08

And Leatherman tool.


----------



## lone wolf

And a water purifier.


----------



## srb08

And a backpack.


----------



## Fifelaker

Loose the tape buy a compass Learn how to use it and you wont ever get lost.


----------



## WillBrayJr

srb08 said:


> Get yourself a real gun.



What for



srb08 said:


> And Leatherman tool.



Plan on buying a fixed blade knife.



lone wolf said:


> And a water purifier.



Already on the list.



srb08 said:


> And a backpack.



Already on the list.



Fifelaker said:


> Loose the tape buy a compass Learn how to use it and you wont ever get lost.



Already on the list.

It's a pic of what I've bought so far. The the kit isn't complete yet.


----------



## alleyyooper

Buy topo maps of the area where you are planing on going. Learn to read them and use the compass and don't let any new brown bars near you or you probably will have incoming to deal with.

Learn to read those maps and compass like the back of your hand. I always carry 2 compasses both can't be wrong, Unless you are over a iron ore deposit in the UPPER :bang:

 Al


----------



## Walt41

Hatchet, Machete, extra knife, quality firestarter set, aspirin, safety glasses, set of long rawhide laces and a real first aid kit, not the one the kid with the runny nose was selling door to door. If you wear glasses, an extra pair or at least a repair kit.


----------



## lone wolf

Para cord and some duct tape.


----------



## WillBrayJr

alleyyooper said:


> Buy topo maps of the area where you are planing on going. Learn to read them and use the compass and don't let any new brown bars near you or you probably will have incoming to deal with.
> 
> Learn to read those maps and compass like the back of your hand. I always carry 2 compasses both can't be wrong, Unless you are over a iron ore deposit in the UPPER :bang:
> 
> Al



Absolutely.



Walt41 said:


> Hatchet, Machete, extra knife, quality firestarter set, aspirin, safety glasses, set of long rawhide laces and a real first aid kit, not the one the kid with the runny nose was selling door to door. If you wear glasses, an extra pair or at least a repair kit.



If you look closely I have two fire starting tools. Machete already on the list. First aid kit already on the list.



lone wolf said:


> Para cord and some duct tape.



Both already on the list.


----------



## lone wolf

WillBrayJr said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> 
> 
> If you look closely I have two fire starting tools. Machete already on the list. First aid kit already on the list.
> 
> 
> 
> Both already on the list.



That pack is staring to get heavy!


----------



## WillBrayJr

lone wolf said:


> That pack is staring to get heavy!



It'll probably weigh 15-20 pounds when completed. Not much really.


----------



## dieselfuelonly

for a fixed blade knife check out the kabar companion knife. mine goes with me on every hike kayak or camping trip. it has a nice solid steel skull basher on the back. oh and as previously mentioned i always take along 100 feet of 550 cord. Amazon.com: Ka-Bar Becker BK2 Campanion Fixed Blade Knife: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## srb08

Unless the only hiking you are going to do is in your yard, you need a gun, a real gun. Once you've crossed paths with a rabid animal, you'll understand. There are other unsavory critters in the woods, two legged as well as four.
I've posted this before but will give you the Readers Digest version. I was walking in the woods, on my farm, and stumbled on two guys cooking Meth in a wooded area well off of the road. The sheriff told me, if I hadn't been armed, things would likely have ended badly for me.
You might never need a gun but if you do, the pellet rifle you have is only going to piss off whatever you are confronted by.


----------



## WillBrayJr

srb08 said:


> Unless the only hiking you are going to do is in your yard, you need a gun, a real gun. Once you've crossed paths with a rabid animal, you'll understand. There are other unsavory critters in the woods, two legged as well as four.
> I've posted this before but will give you the Readers Digest version. I was walking in the woods, on my farm, and stumbled on two guys cooking Meth in a wooded area well off of the road. The sheriff told me, if I hadn't been armed, things would likely have ended badly for me.
> You might never need a gun but if you do, the pellet rifle you have is only going to piss off whatever you are confronted by.



I wouldn't use ANY airgun for self defense. Thanks for pointing out the obvious. Just because you can't handle yourself doesn't mean I'm not able to. The Crosman 2289G is simply for hunting small game PERIOD.


----------



## srb08

WillBrayJr said:


> I wouldn't use ANY airgun for self defense. Thanks for pointing out the obvious. Just because you can't handle yourself doesn't mean I'm not able to. The Crosman 2289G is simply for hunting small game PERIOD.



The fact that I carry a gun has nothing to do with my ability to handle myself. I just don't want to have a knife in a gun fight. 
I also don't want to have to confront a Rabid animal with a a knife.
I was just trying to point out that at times, a gun is the tool you need. 
When you get older, you'll appreciate what I'm saying. You're still young and invincible, that's not go to last forever.

Have a nice day.


----------



## WillBrayJr

srb08 said:


> The fact that I carry a gun has nothing to do with my ability to handle myself. I just don't want to have a knife in a gun fight.
> I also don't want to have to confront a Rabid animal with a a knife.
> I was just trying to point out that at times, a gun is the tool you need.
> When you get older, you'll appreciate what I'm saying. You're still young and invincible, that's not go to last forever.
> 
> Have a nice day.




I don't like the fact that you're calling me stupid.


----------



## WillBrayJr

Just ordered a Gerber Steadfast fixed blade knife and AMK Signal Mirror.


----------



## Gologit

WillBrayJr said:


> I don't like the fact that you're calling me stupid.



He didn't call you stupid, he just disagreed with you. He also disagreed with you politely.


----------



## WillBrayJr

Gologit said:


> He didn't call you stupid, he just disagreed with you. He also disagreed with you politely.



He implied it


----------



## Sagetown

Fifelaker said:


> Loose the tape buy a compass Learn how to use it and you wont ever get lost.



A Compass is really handy. A buddy of mine took me into a mountain range once, and he ridiculed me for checking my compass as we started away from the truck. As we treked through the hills, and sashayed around this and that, I pulled out my compass again, and we were heading in the direction of the truck again. He didn't ridicule me after that.:hmm3grin2orange: 

I never got along with a pellet gun, but I do like the idea of quietly taking small game.
With that in mind I just take my old trusty .22 and load it with Winchester Sub-sonics. They are as accurate as the higher dollar brands, and can take out a coyote with a well placed shot, and the noise is close to a loud pellet gun's.


----------



## WillBrayJr

Sagetown said:


> A Compass is really handy. A buddy of mine took me into a mountain range once, and he ridiculed me for checking my compass as we started away from the truck. As we treked through the hills, and sashayed around this and that, I pulled out my compass again, and we were heading in the direction of the truck again. He didn't ridicule me after that.:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> I never got along with a pellet gun, but I do like the idea of quietly taking small game.
> With that in mind I just take my old trusty .22 and load it with Winchester Sub-sonics. They are as accurate as the higher dollar brands, and can take out a coyote with a well placed shot, and the noise is close to a loud pellet gun's.



A Rossi single shot break-barrel youth in 22lr would be a great choice.

The idea is to keep the whole kit as compact and light as possible.


----------



## Sagetown

WillBrayJr said:


> A Rossi single shot break-barrel youth in 22lr would be a great choice.
> 
> The idea is to keep the whole kit as compact and light as possible.



Yep; and inconspicuous too. Urban fur hunters dressed like hikers with their take downs in a small backpack, slip into the wooded areas near urban neighborhoods, change clothes, set up, and call in Bobcat, Fox, and Coyote for a quiet and quick take, and no one pays any attention.


----------



## WillBrayJr

The knife, signal mirror, and pepper spray is due to arrive tomorrow morning. The pepper spray isn't for Backpacking. It's simply to keep the complex's population of non-leashed ankle biters from attacking me. I keep hearing how large dogs are dangerous. That's a load of BS. It's been my experiance that it's the little ones that are dangerous.


----------



## WillBrayJr

A couple of new items that came in yesterday.View attachment 281166
View attachment 281167
View attachment 281168


----------



## mga

so....where you off to with all that stuff?


----------



## ShoerFast

mga said:


> so....where you off to with all that stuff?



Banned camp, apparently?

Been to banned camp, never needed pepper spray.


----------



## Sagetown

ShoerFast said:


> Banned camp, apparently?
> 
> Been to banned camp, never needed pepper spray.



If he'd only told us in the beginning that he was going to banned camp we could have saved him some money.


----------



## ShoerFast

Sagetown said:


> If he'd only told us in the beginning that he was going to banned camp we could have saved him some money.



Poor lad, aint back from banned camp yet. 
Maybe when he runs out of pellets and flagging tape?

It was a fun read!

Who will get the last post in this thread?

Adding to a survival pack:

Fish-line hooks, and a couple of split-shot sinkers.

Magnetism fire-starter.

Tin (or titanium) cup (everything from boil water to cook a snack)


----------



## lowandslow

*food!*

I got lost for 30 hrs in Co . being a city boy I missed food the most. I was well equiped but now I carry food that tastes bad so I won't eat it right away. Its hard to climb in the mountains on an empty stomach : )


----------



## Sagetown

lowandslow said:


> I got lost for 30 hrs in Co . being a city boy I missed food the most. I was well equiped but now I carry food that tastes bad so I won't eat it right away. Its hard to climb in the mountains on an empty stomach : )



It's even hard to lay around in the mountains on an empty stomach.opcorn:


----------



## lone wolf

Why was he banned?


----------



## Fifelaker

Still camping I see. If he could signal us somehow we could send more tape and pellets.


----------



## lone wolf

Fifelaker said:


> Still camping I see. If he could signal us somehow we could send more tape and pellets.



He can read this but not reply you know.


----------



## ShoerFast

lone wolf said:


> He can read this but not reply you know.



Of course he is!

It would defeat the purpose of hiding out if you gave up your position.

Speaking of pellet guns.

I did some horse-trading for an old Sheridan pump-up in .20 caliber.

The caliber never caught on, but no real reason for that.

It shoots way flatter/faster then a .22 caliber. And has way more punch then a .177 calaber.

Pure survival mode, it would not be a bad option for team stay-alive. 

I have read about .20 Sheridans tipping crows over at 70 yards. But that has to be about a wlrld record extreme. Up close, I have no doubts about tipping raccoons, beaver or porcupines with a pellet in the brain-bucket. 

Best part, from banned camp, you guys would never hear me shoot!

Edit: one of these...
http://www.impactguns.com/benjamin-...let-rifle-wblack-finish-cb9-011482000945.aspx


----------



## lone wolf

ShoerFast said:


> Of course he is!
> 
> It would defeat the purpose of hiding out if you gave up your position.
> 
> Speaking of pellet guns.
> 
> I did some horse-trading for an old Sheridan pump-up in .20 caliber.
> 
> The caliber never caught on, but no real reason for that.
> 
> It shoots way flatter/faster then a .22 caliber. And has way more punch then a .177 calaber.
> 
> Pure survival mode, it would not be a bad option for team stay-alive.
> 
> I have read about .20 Sheridans tipping crows over at 70 yards. But that has to be about a wlrld record extreme. Up close, I have no doubts about tipping raccoons, beaver or porcupines with a pellet in the brain-bucket.
> 
> Best part, from banned camp, you guys would never hear me shoot!


Actually the ammo is cheap and will kill small game. Good for the young uns.


----------



## ShoerFast

lone wolf said:


> Actually the ammo is cheap and will kill small game. Good for the young uns.



Kids big enough to pump it (it takes some arm) won't set it down once you give them some basics and safety.

It would be a long weekend to put $5.00 bucks worth of pellets down range.

Had it for a couple years now and only ate a few Eurasian doves from it. Cheap eating!


----------



## Fifelaker

lone wolf said:


> He can read this but not reply you know.



Yeah I know but maybe he really is camping:msp_unsure:


----------



## slowp

Cut and pasted from the Wikpedia thing. We PNWers go by this as minimum gear. Our weather can change deadly quick in the mountains. On one trip years ago, before easy internet access, a friend and my big old retriever started out when it was 100 degrees in the valley. We got up to the edge of the timberline and set up camp. All we knew was that an Unusual Cooling Trend was reportedly on the way, as announced by the TV weather guy. Woke up the next morning to 4 inches of snow on the ground--in August. We did not stay as long as planned and headed back down to the trailhead. 

Some areas in our fair state are also requiring one to carry a bearproof container to keep your food in. 

1.Map
2.Compass (optionally supplemented with a GPS receiver)
3.Sunglasses and sunscreen
4.Extra food
5.Extra water
6.Extra clothes
7.Headlamp / flashlight
8.First aid kit
9.Fire starter (matches, chemical heat tabs, canned heat, or a magnesium stick)[4]
10.Knife

The textbook recommends supplementing the ten essentials with:
Portable water purification and water bottles
Ice axe for glacier or snowfield travel (if necessary)
Repair kit, including duct tape and basic sewing materials.
Insect repellent (or clothing designed for this purpose)
Signaling devices, such as a whistle, cell phone, two-way radio, satellite phone, unbreakable signal mirror or flare.
Plastic tarp and rope for expedient field shelter.


I got a hammock to try instead of a tent, but I am out of commission due to a heel problem. My boy, The Used Dog and I did go on a dayhike earlier to a nearby scenic location. 
View attachment 305389


That lake is accessible by a very gentle 4.5 mile trail.


----------



## srb08

slowp said:


> Cut and pasted from the Wikpedia thing. We PNWers go by this as minimum gear. Our weather can change deadly quick in the mountains. On one trip years ago, before easy internet access, a friend and my big old retriever started out when it was 100 degrees in the valley. We got up to the edge of the timberline and set up camp. All we knew was that an Unusual Cooling Trend was reportedly on the way, as announced by the TV weather guy. Woke up the next morning to 4 inches of snow on the ground--in August. We did not stay as long as planned and headed back down to the trailhead.
> 
> Some areas in our fair state are also requiring one to carry a bearproof container to keep your food in.
> 
> 1.Map
> 2.Compass (optionally supplemented with a GPS receiver)
> 3.Sunglasses and sunscreen
> 4.Extra food
> 5.Extra water
> 6.Extra clothes
> 7.Headlamp / flashlight
> 8.First aid kit
> 9.Fire starter (matches, chemical heat tabs, canned heat, or a magnesium stick)[4]
> 10.Knife
> 
> The textbook recommends supplementing the ten essentials with:
> Portable water purification and water bottles
> Ice axe for glacier or snowfield travel (if necessary)
> Repair kit, including duct tape and basic sewing materials.
> Insect repellent (or clothing designed for this purpose)
> Signaling devices, such as a whistle, cell phone, two-way radio, satellite phone, unbreakable signal mirror or flare.
> Plastic tarp and rope for expedient field shelter.
> 
> 
> I got a hammock to try instead of a tent, but I am out of commission due to a heel problem. My boy, The Used Dog and I did go on a dayhike earlier to a nearby scenic location.
> View attachment 305389
> 
> 
> That lake is accessible by a very gentle 4.5 mile trail.



Looks like a nice place to hang out.


----------



## slowp

srb08 said:


> Looks like a nice place to hang out.



Yup. We are lucky to live here. The season is short though. 

View attachment 305729


----------



## darkbyrd

Anyone else wondering what he's doing for sleep and shelter?


----------



## Fifelaker

darkbyrd said:


> Anyone else wondering what he's doing for sleep and shelter?



With enough flagging tape he can knit a tent:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## ChainFinn

Ive been hiking in all 4 seasons, through out our country, and ive never needed a gun of any kind, except for the times ive been hiking while theres a legal hunting seasonfor some game, so i am always wondering the need for some revolver/pistol, or especially any assault weapon styled rifle or semi-auto shotgun, but thats because i dont live in the USA. If you get caught here carrying a gun in the woods, when theres no legal hunting season, you have to have VERY good reason to carry one, if you dont want to loose your gun or to be seen as a poacher. Self defence weapons we dont carry at all, not in the woods, not in the city.

I am a trained wilderness guide, and i just love to be outdoors hiking, and i love the gear fuzz...but sometimes i do wonder, what amount of gear man seems to need in the bush, especially if he aint walking much at all. One of the weird gear i see, is a tactical knife. With serrations, that make any decent whittling hard, or with very wide and thic blade, that are built like tanks, when in my experience, a blade thats 19 to 27mm wide and 4mm thick at max, theres good chance to that its capable to do everything a man needs to do, before he needs to change it to a real axe or a hatchet with useful measures. 

The stuff i always carry;

-knife with fixed carbon steel blade. Most of the time not even a fulltang as theres not much GOOD full tangs with GOOD whittling abilities.

-Axe, with 600gr weighted head and 50cm handle, totalling the full length to some 56cm.

-FOlding saw, a bahco laplander OR if its winter, a real bowsaw, with some .....50cm blade. and 8" gap between the edge and bow, so i can easily saw atleast 8 inch thick wood.

-some sort or portable stove, usually a woodgas stove, but sometimes, due to restrictions and such, a msr pocket rocket.

-Compass and a spare compass, both real compasses, not those button compasses.

-topographic map of area where i am at.

-pot, with volume of 0,85 liters. OR an army mess tin, our army still uses the same the germans used at wwII. With pot i can always boil water to have it drinkable, melt more from snow and ice as well as cook stuff.

-a small skillet from pressed steel tin, light and without fixed handle. Diameter some 10 inches. 

-leatherman, super tool 300.

-rain poncho as my only rain clothing.

-some paracord

-telescopic fishing rod and small pouch with spare hooks, line, weights, and fake bait.

-Durable space blanket. Serves in many ways but usually as a ground sheet.

-Sleeping mattress, NON inflatable, weight under 500 grams, OR at winter, an inch thick NON inflateble one.

-At summer, a wool blanket and at winter an winter sleeping bag rated with comfort zone of -26c degree.

-fix-it-all pouch with some glue, screws, sewing thread and needle, brass wire, smaller nails,and duch tape.

-useful first aid kit, with sewing stuff and such,i think its worth the size, weight and all. Small first aid kits with a donald duck plaster and a wetwipe are pathetic.

-spoon, sometimes also a fork or a "spork". usually i manage with a spoon, as knife serves as knife and fork i an make in no time from twig.

-spare clothing is one thing i try to avoid carry. Usually i have just mittens or gloves, one pair of wool socks and a buff tube scarf but at winter i carry fur hat,wool underwear, and in a watertight bag, set of dry undies and socks wit few of those _use-once _handwarmers and water tight matches and some firestartrs, just in case i go through an ice, i can then get my self warm and dry, with just contents of one pouch instead of hassling through various pouches.

-You cant have too much matches, or firesteels and lighters and i recommend that any guy should tape a firesteel in to his knife sheath so he always carries atleast someway to get a fire going, at least in north.


----------



## lone wolf

ChainFinn said:


> Ive been hiking in all 4 seasons, through out our country, and ive never needed a gun of any kind, except for the times ive been hiking while theres a legal hunting seasonfor some game, so i am always wondering the need for some revolver/pistol, or especially any assault weapon styled rifle or semi-auto shotgun, but thats because i dont live in the USA. If you get caught here carrying a gun in the woods, when theres no legal hunting season, you have to have VERY good reason to carry one, if you dont want to loose your gun or to be seen as a poacher. Self defence weapons we dont carry at all, not in the woods, not in the city.
> 
> I am a trained wilderness guide, and i just love to be outdoors hiking, and i love the gear fuzz...but sometimes i do wonder, what amount of gear man seems to need in the bush, especially if he aint walking much at all. One of the weird gear i see, is a tactical knife. With serrations, that make any decent whittling hard, or with very wide and thic blade, that are built like tanks, when in my experience, a blade thats 19 to 27mm wide and 4mm thick at max, theres good chance to that its capable to do everything a man needs to do, before he needs to change it to a real axe or a hatchet with useful measures.
> 
> The stuff i always carry;
> 
> -knife with fixed carbon steel blade. Most of the time not even a fulltang as theres not much GOOD full tangs with GOOD whittling abilities.
> 
> -Axe, with 600gr weighted head and 50cm handle, totalling the full length to some 56cm.
> 
> -FOlding saw, a bahco laplander OR if its winter, a real bowsaw, with some .....50cm blade. and 8" gap between the edge and bow, so i can easily saw atleast 8 inch thick wood.
> 
> -some sort or portable stove, usually a woodgas stove, but sometimes, due to restrictions and such, a msr pocket rocket.
> 
> -Compass and a spare compass, both real compasses, not those button compasses.
> 
> -topographic map of area where i am at.
> 
> -pot, with volume of 0,85 liters. OR an army mess tin, our army still uses the same the germans used at wwII. With pot i can always boil water to have it drinkable, melt more from snow and ice as well as cook stuff.
> 
> -a small skillet from pressed steel tin, light and without fixed handle. Diameter some 10 inches.
> 
> -leatherman, super tool 300.
> 
> -rain poncho as my only rain clothing.
> 
> -some paracord
> 
> -telescopic fishing rod and small pouch with spare hooks, line, weights, and fake bait.
> 
> -Durable space blanket. Serves in many ways but usually as a ground sheet.
> 
> -Sleeping mattress, NON inflatable, weight under 500 grams, OR at winter, an inch thick NON inflateble one.
> 
> -At summer, a wool blanket and at winter an winter sleeping bag rated with comfort zone of -26c degree.
> 
> -fix-it-all pouch with some glue, screws, sewing thread and needle, brass wire, smaller nails,and duch tape.
> 
> -useful first aid kit, with sewing stuff and such,i think its worth the size, weight and all. Small first aid kits with a donald duck plaster and a wetwipe are pathetic.
> 
> -spoon, sometimes also a fork or a "spork". usually i manage with a spoon, as knife serves as knife and fork i an make in no time from twig.
> 
> -spare clothing is one thing i try to avoid carry. Usually i have just mittens or gloves, one pair of wool socks and a buff tube scarf but at winter i carry fur hat,wool underwear, and in a watertight bag, set of dry undies and socks wit few of those _use-once _handwarmers and water tight matches and some firestartrs, just in case i go through an ice, i can then get my self warm and dry, with just contents of one pouch instead of hassling through various pouches.
> 
> -You cant have too much matches, or firesteels and lighters and i recommend that any guy should tape a firesteel in to his knife sheath so he always carries atleast someway to get a fire going, at least in north.


How much does that gear weigh? You carry all that?


----------



## darkbyrd

Depending on what you're planning on doing, a stout knife performs many more chores than a hatchet, for far less weight. But you sound experienced, and have a kit that works for you. HYOH brother


----------



## ChainFinn

lone wolf said:


> How much does that gear weigh? You carry all that?



Sir,

yes i do, and as time has gone, ypu tend to swap gear, from cast iron, to aluminium etc, and it really dont weight much at all, and those are just some basic hiking items,if you ask me. Its pretty common to have something like 26 kilograms, give or take 2 kilos, for a week long ski trip when we move 20 to 120 kilometers. Sometimes i drag a pulk/sled and a daypack only in my pack.

Usually i have some 8 kilos pack, if i am in the woods for a night or two at summer, including water and food etc plus the pack itself. To me backpacking it about moving, walking, and then you require to haul all your gear by youself, not in any trailer or pick-up truck. Thats just camping and you can then bring everything from directors chair, to fridges, for all i care but if you are in to longer hikes with your own feet as transport device, you pretty much will learn to leave excess stuff at home, and carry just the essentials, and the longer your trips are, the more youll need. The more youll need, the more there is to think about materials, weights and nutrition, that youll be having in your pack, and this might end up,in to paying huge amounts of money to get high-end materials like titanium if you insist to have alll but the kitchen sink, or to learning what you really need and what you can leave home and still enjoy the hike. Different strokes for different people.

But talking about hiking/backpacking/dayhikes, is what makes the difference to most, atleast to me. Duration of hike and time of year, affects the most of my gear selection, then comes the area and what it has to offer and what i will not offer, may it be game, firewood, pre-made shelters or nothing. May there be fish to eat, or wood to burn or not, may affect to what i pack but i was listing what i commonly tend to carry, even if its just a dayhike and compared to my many fellowmen, i dont carry much, nor do i carry much of electrics or hi-tech, at longer trips either. I dont trust my life to any battery running device ever as my only option, as i believe in to reliability of good old magnetic compass.


The most important gear, is what you have inside your skull, may it be a lame phrase or not.

The second things are pair of good, broken-in boots, then comes a backpack. Youll do fine with just about any crappy stuff, but if your pack is POS as well as boots, that may be good but not broken in by walking already, youll trip might be an experience that puts an end to the hobby if its your first long duration hike. Blisters, sour ankles, loose toe nails...not funny. And a crappy pack, that you cant adjust to fit your back in height direction, and does only wobble and wont stay in its adjutments due to crappy, maybe broken buckles, is a pain in the ass. You can do easily with a poor skillet, a cheap tarp just fine and might never need a better ones but these two items i see as the most important ones.

Then, the basics:

-Means to make fire in any given condition. Even more important is to have the skills to do the fire, trained at home, not when the s-it hits the fan in the trail. Ive seen people having un-filled zippos, butane-less storm lighters as well as wet matches and firesteels that havent been studied ever before, making smalll panic. Just as with any tool or gear, practice is golden, not just owning the gear.

-Skills to navigate, and then the gear to navigate. Map in sequre cover and a compass that youre familiar with. Ive seen people with fancy compasses, with no skills to read topographic maps and its both, sad and hilarious.

-Means to have clean water. May it be reliable commercial purifier or pills/liquids to do that, or a metal cup/pot to boil water throughly. Matches/lighter/firesteel +tinder+wood+ canteen cup + water = water to hydrate, even after the zero temps have broken the plastic purifier gadget.

-Some shelter. May it be a surplus tarp or even a space blanket, or anything, to allow protection from wind / rain /snowfall or even the sunburn. Plus the needed poles/stakes/rope naturally. Even when you dont have a real tent or any commercial backpacking shelter, a walmart tarp is better than anything, not to mention that first aid kit space blanket. Can also be transformed in to water crossing vessel and as aid to collect water, or to carry an injured fellow.

-Way to signal that you are there. Flashlight, mirror, whistle, bright flag, coloured bandana that stands out in the bush if you get lost. Smoke, flashes, noise....three pieces of anything, that is large enough, and has a non-natural shape, is a common way to get emergency attention.

-"iron dose" of compact nutrition. Peanuts, chocolate, energy bars, pieces of jerky are packed with energy to keep you going somehow after the actual food is lost, or eaten. 

-You should try to carry atleast the gear and necessities that you REALLY Cant do from natures offerings/materials. Usually, ways to bind & tie is what youll need the most. Meaning threads, ropes, wire....try to make even a 40" of useful rope-ish stuff from lets, say willow bark ? Paracord is about the best there is but also, carry a metal wire too, as it it doesnt stretch nor burn. If you cant replace your axe´s wooden handle, you might be aple to reinforce a bit, to make it useful, with some few meters of steel/brass wire. This aint survivalism, this is reality.

-If youre in area where you cant possibly find enough wood to stay warm over night without sleeping bag, then carry one. Sleeping bag is pretty nice to have especially at winter when you have lost you axe or if youre a moron who does not pack an axe in true winter time hike. Somehow you have to have means to stay warm or get killed after hypothermia. Hot drinks, hot fire, warm clothing plus extra waterproofly packed spare clothing, good sleeping bag and reliable sleeping mattress, maybe even a load of spruce boughs or dry moss....or that hey from beaches and lakes....all good stuff whan you encounter an un-expected night in colder enviroment.

-fire
-shelter
-hydration / water purifying
-navigation/orientation
-signaling


----------



## srb08

ChainFinn said:


> Ive been hiking in all 4 seasons, through out our country, and ive never needed a gun of any kind, except for the times ive been hiking while theres a legal hunting seasonfor some game, so i am always wondering the need for some revolver/pistol, or especially any assault weapon styled rifle or semi-auto shotgun, but thats because i dont live in the USA. If you get caught here carrying a gun in the woods, when theres no legal hunting season, you have to have VERY good reason to carry one, if you dont want to loose your gun or to be seen as a poacher. Self defence weapons we dont carry at all, not in the woods, not in the city.]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever encountered a Rabid animal while hiking? What do you do for personal protection?
> In the US, we have problems with marijuana growing and Meth cooking operations in the rural areas. These are on public as well as private land. The operators of these illegal operations tend to protect them pretty rigorously. I own a farm and rarely venture into the woods without a weapon on my side. I'd much rather have and not need, than need and not have. If I'm going out to investigate something suspicious, I carry either a .223 or .308 AR style rifle and a least 60rds of ammo. I believe in peace through superior fire power.
> If somebody dies, I'm not going to be the first. It also pisses me off when a bunch of f'heads set up a drug production operation on my property.


----------



## ChainFinn

srb08 said:


> ChainFinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ive been hiking in all 4 seasons, through out our country, and ive never needed a gun of any kind, except for the times ive been hiking while theres a legal hunting seasonfor some game, so i am always wondering the need for some revolver/pistol, or especially any assault weapon styled rifle or semi-auto shotgun, but thats because i dont live in the USA. If you get caught here carrying a gun in the woods, when theres no legal hunting season, you have to have VERY good reason to carry one, if you dont want to loose your gun or to be seen as a poacher. Self defence weapons we dont carry at all, not in the woods, not in the city.]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever encountered a Rabid animal while hiking? What do you do for personal protection?
> In the US, we have problems with marijuana growing and Meth cooking operations in the rural areas. These are on public as well as private land. The operators of these illegal operations tend to protect them pretty rigorously. I own a farm and rarely venture into the woods without a weapon on my side. I'd much rather have and not need, than need and not have. If I'm going out to investigate something suspicious, I carry either a .223 or .308 AR style rifle and a least 60rds of ammo. I believe in peace through superior fire power.
> If somebody dies, I'm not going to be the first. It also pisses me off when a bunch of f'heads set up a drug production operation on my property.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rabid ?
> 
> i donno what that is but i have encointered wolverines, wolves, reindeers, mooses, bear and such but i havent been attacked ever by one, i like to spy em if i can, instead of trying to kill em for no reason. I do love to hunt, but only smaller game, from pigeons to beaver, from black grouse to ptarmagan.
> 
> I didnt mean to piss anyone of, when i said its weird to me, to see men packing firearms in the woods, and that i meant like.....its a hufe difference between your and mine culture in our differents countries. Sure, id like to be able to carry a .22 and to fire it, to get a game in my campfire, instead of any commercial meal. But the gunlaws and hunting perioids are here, from different planet.
> 
> We dont see drug realted persons in the woods much at all...like ever, unless its some small patch of park near some suburbia, as meth heads are urban and lazy here, they grow weed in dorms etc.
> 
> Well, how could i say it shortly.....to me, there 50 more important dedicated Hiking items before i list a gun :rolleyes2:
> 
> I apologize if i offended you in any way.
Click to expand...


----------



## srb08

ChainFinn said:


> srb08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> rabid ?
> 
> i donno what that is but i have encointered wolverines, wolves, reindeers, mooses, bear and such but i havent been attacked ever by one, i like to spy em if i can, instead of trying to kill em for no reason. I do love to hunt, but only smaller game, from pigeons to beaver, from black grouse to ptarmagan.
> 
> I didnt mean to piss anyone of, when i said its weird to me, to see men packing firearms in the woods, and that i meant like.....its a hufe difference between your and mine culture in our differents countries. Sure, id like to be able to carry a .22 and to fire it, to get a game in my campfire, instead of any commercial meal. But the gunlaws and hunting perioids are here, from different planet.
> 
> We dont see drug realted persons in the woods much at all...like ever, unless its some small patch of park near some suburbia, as meth heads are urban and lazy here, they grow weed in dorms etc.
> 
> Well, how could i say it shortly.....to me, there 50 more important dedicated Hiking items before i list a gun :rolleyes2:
> 
> I apologize if i offended you in any way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't offended at all. I assume there are cultural differences, I'm just trying to learn.
> A Rabid animal is one with Rabies. Animals infected with the disease become disoriented and can be aggressive. If you are bitten, the treatment is extremely unpleasant. I assumed Rabies was a global disease, although it might be called something different where you are.
Click to expand...


----------



## slowp

I've not, and I've not heard of anybody else running into rabid animals in our woods. Nor do we have pot growers--they are indoors and it is semi-legal here anyway. A cop told me it is now easier to bring meth up from Mexico than to make it here. 

If one stays out of the National Parks, where hunting is not allowed, most of the bears, elk, deer, etc. are shy of people because they are hunted. That's a good thing. 

In this part of the country, the weather is fickle. We can go from a summery day to a snowstorm just about any month up in the high elevations. So I may carry more clothing than you, or pack a more substantial tent. 

Out of habit, our group packed raingear and tents to the bottom of the Grand Canyon. They were having a drought. Wouldn't you know that when we people from the rainforest set up camp, it started raining? The Phantom Ranch had some flimsy ponchos for people to buy, but I think we had the best rain gear and our tents did not leak a bit. 

Just saying so others know that all parts of the USA are not the same.


----------



## ChainFinn

But how is the original post´s kit developing ?


Here in my part of the world, the summer is at its end and its more like fall now, and what i am doing to adjust my kit, from summer set-up to fall set-up, is adding a wool shirt, light wool gloves, and an adding an high visibility blae orange cap as well, since this is the time when we either pick berries and mushrooms, as well as hunt for hazel /black grouses and i dont want to get shot while in the woods, as i usually wear earyh toned camouflage instead of hi-viz, since i like to fit in, than stand out in the bush.

I carry a 16 liter tiny pack in my car, so that its always with me when i decide to hit the trail. Theres a blanket, compass, folding saw & folding knife, tarp, small kettle, woodburning stove, few dried meals, whistle, headlamp, small first aid kit, and thats about it, and i do know that man can even enjoy an weekend in the woods without anything more in the pack....well, canteen in the belt and a knife with firesteel with it. Add a small bottle of vodka and youll even smile :jester:

I am very curious to know the way, men define their hiking.


----------



## darkbyrd

ChainFinn said:


> But how is the original post´s kit developing ?
> 
> I am very curious to know the way, men define their hiking.



I think the original poster was banned... I doubt we'll be hearing from them.

This is what I carry for a heavy day pack or overnight. Usually comes in at about 20# with 2l of water...

Sleep/Shelter
11' diy hammock, 1.1oz ripstop nylon, amsteel whoopie suspension, (2) 8' 1" polyester tree straps
Either a Clark Vertex or Warbonnet Edge tarp
Ozark Trail down sleeping bag (32°F)
DIY Insultex underquilt
too many stakes of various quality and condition

cook kit:
Bud Light alcohol stove
IMUSA pot
8oz alcohol fuel
reflectex cozy
silicone bowl
lightweight spork/spatulknife combo
Sawyer squeeze water filter, 2 2l evernew bags, 2l backback bladder

cheap poncho
various pills
neosporin
assortment of band-aids
spare small folding knife
fire steel
several lighters
2 mylar blankets
maps
compass
headlamp
garmin gpsmap62
fox40 whistle
dry bag with about 5000 calories of extra food (in addition to planned meals)
spare batteries
various extra cordage

In a cheap Wal-Mart 40l pack.

I've for sure left out some things, but you got the idea.


----------



## lone wolf

ChainFinn said:


> srb08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> rabid ?
> 
> i donno what that is but i have encointered wolverines, wolves, reindeers, mooses, bear and such but i havent been attacked ever by one, i like to spy em if i can, instead of trying to kill em for no reason. I do love to hunt, but only smaller game, from pigeons to beaver, from black grouse to ptarmagan.
> 
> I didnt mean to piss anyone of, when i said its weird to me, to see men packing firearms in the woods, and that i meant like.....its a hufe difference between your and mine culture in our differents countries. Sure, id like to be able to carry a .22 and to fire it, to get a game in my campfire, instead of any commercial meal. But the gunlaws and hunting perioids are here, from different planet.
> 
> We dont see drug realted persons in the woods much at all...like ever, unless its some small patch of park near some suburbia, as meth heads are urban and lazy here, they grow weed in dorms etc.
> 
> Well, how could i say it shortly.....to me, there 50 more important dedicated Hiking items before i list a gun :rolleyes2:
> 
> I apologize if i offended you in any way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rabid=Yltiöpäinen eläinten
Click to expand...


----------



## slowp

ChainFinn said:


> But how is the original post´s kit developing ?
> 
> 
> Here in my part of the world, the summer is at its end and its more like fall now, and what i am doing to adjust my kit, from summer set-up to fall set-up, is adding a wool shirt, light wool gloves, and an adding an high visibility blae orange cap as well, since this is the time when we either pick berries and mushrooms, as well as hunt for hazel /black grouses and i dont want to get shot while in the woods, as i usually wear earyh toned camouflage instead of hi-viz, since i like to fit in, than stand out in the bush.
> 
> I carry a 16 liter tiny pack in my car, so that its always with me when i decide to hit the trail. Theres a blanket, compass, folding saw & folding knife, tarp, small kettle, woodburning stove, few dried meals, whistle, headlamp, small first aid kit, and thats about it, and i do know that man can even enjoy an weekend in the woods without anything more in the pack....well, canteen in the belt and a knife with firesteel with it. Add a small bottle of vodka and youll even smile :jester:
> 
> I am very curious to know the way, men define their hiking.



I'm not a man. Right now I'm not hiking due to a foot problem--the heel spur is acting up. Here in Warshington the State, we call going out for a day, dayhiking, and if you plan to spend the night or more out, that is backpacking. 

We have lots of hiking trails and steep, rugged country. I only got in one dayhike to a lake this year. Then, to try to keep in shape I went for a hike behind the house, where a trail runs into a road system. The timber company put rock on the road and that irritated my foot--end of hiking.

On a dayhike, I'll take a much smaller backpack and only carry enough stuff to keep alive if something should happen and we're stuck out for the night. We is me and my dog. Basically, I've got the ten essentials and a couple bottles of water and dog treats. No tent, sleeping bag, or cooking gear. 

Backpacking? I've got a huge pack, but it is surprisingly comfortable to wear. I carry extra clothes, sleeping bag, stove and cooking gear and this year I was going to try out a camping hammock instead of a tent. 

I am a retired forester so you might say I used to hike professionally. When I was young and just starting out, we were helicoptered in to take a plot. The helicopter pilot would not land where we wanted him to, and finally put down somewhere not covered by our aerial photos. Our map only had roads on it. We couldn't figure out where we were, so started hiking out. There was no trail. We had carried light jackets, cedar stakes for marking plot centers, lunch, and we had a small packet called a survival kit. It had a flattish aluminum pan, some dried broth, matches, whistle, aspirin, candle, and plastic tube shelter. This was all compacted up into a 2" by 6" package. We ended up using some of the stuff in the kit. Oh, and we had hatchets for pounding in the stakes and chopping into see how thick the bark was on trees.

We were still on our way out when it got dark. We were along a river and found a nice beach so we built a fire and spent the night there. The cedar stakes made for good kindling. During the night, we saw headlights go by across the river. Then next morning we found a big log to cross the river on and made it to the road where we got a ride back to camp. 

A new rule was made. If the helicopter pilot didn't put you down where you planned, you were to return on it and talk over a new strategy with the boss.


----------



## darkbyrd

slowp said:


> A new rule was made. If the helicopter pilot didn't put you down where you planned, you were to return on it and talk over a new strategy with the boss.



A very good rule, especially back before GPS and radios. 

Hammocks are nice. PM me sometime, and I'll turn you on to some cool stuff


----------

